# Chameleon - Freerange Java Mini Tree £40



## Rufi0 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm looking to sell the Java mini tree I use for my panther chameleon's free range as i'm relocating to Europe and can't take it with me.

The original design is a perch for parrots, however i thought it would work just as good for a chameleon / aboreal lizard and it does with a few tweaks.

It is retailing on Amazon new at £70.34 which I bought only 8 months ago

as can be seen here

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008DVWPYW?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00










- - - 

Initially I used the tree as is. The wooden base is a great poo catcher. However I found that the smooth finish to the java tree created issues with my chameleon not being able to get a firm grip with his nails. I then put 5mm notches at various parts of the tree which gave him the grip he needed.

Over the months I then added Lucky Reptile Asian Liana's, Exo-terra jungle vines and another mini Java tree.




















*Please note I am only selling the Java tree and base for £40* (I also have and will include the feeding cup which my chameleon never touched despite being loaded with superworms once)

I still want the liana's, jungle vines and mini Java tree so will dismantle this before selling. However if someone is very eager for the whole thing I can be persuaded to part with all of it at a price.

Before handing the tree over it will be wiped down with protect+ alcohol free anti-bac, anti viral wipes (reptile safe) and then steamed for good measure.

As the tree is quite heavy and an awkward shape i'm looking for collection only or for the buyer to arrange collection via a third party. I'm based in Putney in London.

For any enquires please email me at [email protected]

Thank you for your time

Peter


----------

